# What should I know about Lodore in late August?



## raferguson1 (Feb 13, 2007)

I have a Gates of Lodore permit for a late August launch. This will be a small trip, experienced folks, mostly IKs and one raft. The rafter says he will be lightly loaded; the other boats should be largely or completely self-supported. I have done the Gates of Lodore before, although it has been a few years.

I read some discussion about rafts getting stuck in Disaster Falls at 800 cfs, but the Flaming Gorge dam is now releasing 1300 cfs average (900 cfs to 1600cfs), so I am less concerned about water levels and stuck rafts. Yes, we will bring a full pin kit. Apparently the drought plan is causing some of the dams to release more water.

I am guessing that we will not see a ranger at the put in. We have a short first day, so no need to be on the water early.

So what else do I need to know?

Thanks in advance. I usually look here first for the latest and most accurate info.


----------



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

Should have an absolutely awesome time, especially with the Flaming Gorge flows. I think we still saw a ranger at check in on multiple fall floats later than August but could be misremembering. Prepare for weather to vary greatly and skunks at any of the Jones hole camps. Seems like bugs are not any issue this year and that leaves only the "W" paddling into split mountain. Jealous!!


----------



## unlucky (Sep 2, 2012)

Lodore at 800 CFS is in non way comparable to the MFS at low water. The river is technical in places but not a constant rock garden. Don’t get me wrong there are places to get in trouble but there is plenty of water to float the boats. You can run just about any boat and any reasonable load. We have done many mid and late august trips and my favorite last night camps are in island park. The bugs are typically long gone and you have the opportunity to see some spectacular sun sets. (Avoid island park like you would the plague in June and early July).


----------



## tBatt (May 18, 2020)

Good hikes: Winnie's Grotto, Rippling Brook, Limestone draw overlook (take a left toward the river when the slickrock flattens out). Petroglyph panels up Jones Creek and at the point of Steamboat Rock. Refill water at the Echo Park ranger station. 

What're your dates? I'm there 8/14-17


----------



## riverrat2004 (Jul 8, 2021)

good luck using your pin kit in disaster


----------

